# Bad news for Colorado



## Grow_mary (Dec 3, 2015)

The Friday tragedy in Colorado Springs made everyone wonder what were the reasons forRobert Dear, who is accused of killing three and injuring nine people, to go with a gun to the Planned Parenthood clinic. On the weekend, the New York Times reported that Dear allegedly consumed marijuana back in times when he lived in North Carolina. And this short note was more than enough for an anti-pot group to blame cannabis for the Colorado deaths.



http://allweednews.com/?p=2755



what do you think about that?


----------



## AKDrifter (Dec 3, 2015)

Pure bullshit ! 
Yes it was a tragedy , but marijuana had zero to do with that business. Hopefully this just dries up soon and doesn't gain any traction. Some of the arguments that the antis use to justify their fight are just ridiculous.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 3, 2015)

The same website also claims that cannabis withdrawal is severe as heroin withdrawal.


----------



## shake&bake (Dec 6, 2015)

I just love how these anti cannabis people will go to any and all lengths to make it look bad when are we going to head about how these psychos that kill people had beer in their refrigerator or about all the shooting rapes and domestic violence that alcohol causes I just love hearing about someone drowning or being stabbed shot raped or murdered over the weekend if a drug was involved they tell you about it but if alcohol was involved they never mention it funny isn't it


----------



## Grow_mary (Dec 8, 2015)

shake&bake said:


> I just love how these anti cannabis people will go to any and all lengths to make it look bad when are we going to head about how these psychos that kill people had beer in their refrigerator or about all the shooting rapes and domestic violence that alcohol causes I just love hearing about someone drowning or being stabbed shot raped or murdered over the weekend if a drug was involved they tell you about it but if alcohol was involved they never mention it funny isn't it


a lot of criminals drink alcohol and smoke cigarettes when kill people. But government don't stop alcohol selling !


----------



## lemmis (Feb 17, 2016)

shake&bake said:


> I just love how these anti cannabis people will go to any and all lengths to make it look bad when are we going to head about how these psychos that kill people had beer in their refrigerator or about all the shooting rapes and domestic violence that alcohol causes I just love hearing about someone drowning or being stabbed shot raped or murdered over the weekend if a drug was involved they tell you about it but if alcohol was involved they never mention it funny isn't it


Its amazing to me how so many still believe this reefer madness crap. My frustration is paramount, my disbelief immeasurable. Only thing to do is move to legal state which is so fuc!$n hard when wrapped up with family, job, etc


----------



## 420monster (Feb 17, 2016)

I bet he drank water in his life before too and there is water in cannabis I think we found the link between every killer ever they drank water that's it ban water let's rally make h20 prohibited it causes murders

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## alaskachic (Feb 20, 2016)

AKDrifter said:


> Pure bullshit !
> Yes it was a tragedy , but marijuana had zero to do with that business. Hopefully this just dries up soon and doesn't gain any traction. Some of the arguments that the antis use to justify their fight are just ridiculous.


Hey akdrifter what town you in? What you think about the retail bud stores soon to open?


----------



## alaskachic (Feb 20, 2016)

Don't know how many will go from black to white market. Having to pay tax on your product BEFOR it goes to the store front! I still cannot believe that! Lame!


----------



## CC Dobbs (Feb 20, 2016)

I bet he watched a lot of porn too.


----------



## AKDrifter (Feb 20, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Hey akdrifter what town you in? What you think about the retail bud stores soon to open?


 From the big island. I love that we are going full on legal with retail shops and the whole shebang! Love it! I am waiting to hear how its going to play out for us, they had a meeting the other night but have not heard the results yet so hopefully they will allow retail on the rock.


----------



## alaskachic (Feb 20, 2016)

Mahalo from AK! Love Hawaii my best friend in macaha.sorry I spell wrong! I stayed in ponalu coolest liile place! Had old store from ww2 very cool.


----------



## alaskachic (Feb 20, 2016)

Stayed on Oahu that is


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 13, 2016)

shake&bake said:


> I just love how these anti cannabis people will go to any and all lengths to make it look bad when are we going to head about how these psychos that kill people had beer in their refrigerator or about all the shooting rapes and domestic violence that alcohol causes I just love hearing about someone drowning or being stabbed shot raped or murdered over the weekend if a drug was involved they tell you about it but if alcohol was involved they never mention it funny isn't it


It's sad how the "anti whatever" will take any little incident and blame it on what they are against and hype it up to no end. Happens with cannabis, pit bulls, guns. The narrow minds will only choose to see what they want to see.


----------



## Brobeans (Mar 15, 2016)

Liberals want to blame everything but the person that commits these horrific crimes

It's not th guns fault it's not the drugs fault it's the damn person that makes the choice of their actions!

I guess personal responsibility is a foreign concept nowadays


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Mar 15, 2016)

Cannabis withdrawal lmao!!


----------



## El Viajero (Mar 16, 2016)

Brobeans said:


> Liberals want to blame everything but the person that commits these horrific crimes
> 
> It's not th guns fault it's not the drugs fault it's the damn person that makes the choice of their actions!
> 
> I guess personal responsibility is a foreign concept nowadays


I don't believe it is liberals in this case. I would argue these folks are conservatives as they wish to keep Marijuana illegal and thus are trying to conserve the status quo. Liberals generally are more anti-gun and wish to change the laws to reflect this so in this case I suspect you are wrong in who is to blame for the poster link. 

Most of the time it is ill educated folks and people without actual knowledge of the thing they are trying to ban. Whether it be assault weapons or various drugs or abortion or what ever. It usually requires education and/or experience to make an informed judgement.


----------



## mrgreen2015 (Mar 17, 2016)

Grow_mary said:


> The Friday tragedy in Colorado Springs made everyone wonder what were the reasons forRobert Dear, who is accused of killing three and injuring nine people, to go with a gun to the Planned Parenthood clinic. On the weekend, the New York Times reported that Dear allegedly consumed marijuana back in times when he lived in North Carolina. And this short note was more than enough for an anti-pot group to blame cannabis for the Colorado deaths.
> 
> what do you think about that?View attachment 3556238



Someone must of bumped this because I see this was an old story. However, I like to chime in. I think pot had nothing to do with the violence but the guy was indeed consuming it. So what? He could of been smoking cigs too! Are cigs to blame for murders? He could of wearing the color blue that day. Does a blue hue trigger a murder? Everyone deals with shit, its how we handle it.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 17, 2016)

Brobeans said:


> Liberals want to blame everything but the person that commits these horrific crimes
> 
> It's not th guns fault it's not the drugs fault it's the damn person that makes the choice of their actions!
> 
> I guess personal responsibility is a foreign concept nowadays


No. I'm a liberal, and I firmly believe that you are responsible for your actions. Only in those cases that it can be shown that the perp was not of sound mind should he not be held accountable. 

By the way, I feel this way not just about criminal activities, but any activities carried out in public service, to include politicians and police.


----------



## mrgreen2015 (Mar 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No. I'm a liberal, and I firmly believe that you are responsible for your actions. Only in those cases that it can be shown that the perp was not of sound mind should he not be held accountable.
> 
> By the way, I feel this way not just about criminal activities, but any activities carried out in public service, to include politicians and police.


You make a point. But are you saying most murderers are of sound mind? Anybody who kills someone is not of sound mind.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 17, 2016)

mrgreen2015 said:


> Someone must of bumped this because I see this was an old story. However, I like to chime in. I think pot had nothing to do with the violence but the guy was indeed consuming it. So what? He could of been smoking cigs too! Are cigs to blame for murders? He could of wearing the color blue that day. Does a blue hue trigger a murder? Everyone deals with shit, its how we handle it.


Whatever you do, pal, do NOT wear pink around me! I can't be held responsible for what might happen if I see you wearing pink tights, Mister!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 17, 2016)

mrgreen2015 said:


> You make a point. But are you saying most murderers are of sound mind? Anybody who kills someone is not of sound mind.


The legal definition of knowing right from wrong at the time the crime was committed.


----------



## mrgreen2015 (Mar 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The legal definition of knowing right from wrong at the time the crime was committed.


I don't remember, I just blacked out.


----------



## Buzzard Beek (May 29, 2016)

mrgreen2015 said:


> Someone must of bumped this because I see this was an old story. However, I like to chime in. I think pot had nothing to do with the violence but the guy was indeed consuming it. So what? He could of been smoking cigs too! Are cigs to blame for murders? He could of wearing the color blue that day. Does a blue hue trigger a murder? Everyone deals with shit, its how we handle it.


The fact is with a tragedy like that you can't blame alcohol,drugs,cigs or water, etc...... That person already decided to do what they did,they Use the drugs and alcohol to block out their moral conscious of right and wrong this also is another way to justify their actions because they don't really want to admit they are fucked up in the head.


----------



## THC Mikey (Jun 28, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> The same website also claims that cannabis withdrawal is severe as heroin withdrawal.


39 days dry... And I feel like this could be true. 
(Kidding, of course)


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

mrgreen2015 said:


> Anybody who kills someone is not of sound mind.


I disagree wholeheartedly. In defensive situations, especially those where my family/animals/friends might be concerned, I've got no issue with dispatching the offender(s) in any number of potentially gruesome ways, followed by a hot shower and not a minute of lost sleep.

I certainly don't consider _myself_ insane or "not of sound mind", nor do the people in my life.
(Well, _most_ of 'em don't, anyhow.... )

Neighborhood pedophile? Miserable sadist with a yard full of abused dogs? Incurable serial rapist? C'mon by, I'm _glad_ to help you on your way right off the mortal coil!
If it's 'not of sound mind/insane' to wipe dog shit and/or crusted vomit from the sole of your shoe and discard it in the trash, then call me Mr. Insane!


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 1, 2016)

Consider how many shooting tragedies of late, aside from the usual pimps and drug dealers

Could it be planned (many seem to be false flags) to scare the populace into voting to ban guns? 

Sure seems like they have an agenda to weaken us more than they already have

See Agenda 21


----------



## garylee (Oct 23, 2016)

CC Dobbs said:


> I bet he watched a lot of porn too.


Come on guys let's leave porn alone. It has enough stupid people giving that industry the same kind of bullshit.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 23, 2016)

Next we can start blaming cars and gasoline for crashes and death.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> Consider how many shooting tragedies of late, aside from the usual pimps and drug dealers
> 
> Could it be planned (many seem to be false flags) to scare the populace into voting to ban guns?
> 
> ...


sure, all the people who volunteered to get shot and died ...they're better at not breaking character than the assholes at colonial williamsburg or the Ren fair


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 25, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> The same website also claims that cannabis withdrawal is severe as heroin withdrawal.


Did you know there is actually 2 cases of marijuana " overdose " leading to the OD'd persons death on the books ?

I was amazed to see such stupidity where a coronor listed cause of death as Marijuana Overdose twice .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 25, 2016)

Brobeans said:


> Liberals want to blame everything but the person that commits these horrific crimes
> 
> It's not th guns fault it's not the drugs fault it's the damn person that makes the choice of their actions!
> 
> I guess personal responsibility is a foreign concept nowadays


Sorry bro but IMO you have it wrong,the morons you speak of are out there in force but they are not true liberals,when they cast aside common sense in favor of idiotic excuses they stopped being liberals & became radicals .

True liberals believe in assigning blame to the person who comitted a crime instead of creating a set of imaginary circumstances to assert blame on,I'm a liberal who would never dream of blaming a firearm for the actions of a murderer,I've found most liberals believe in the 2nd amendment.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2016)

Look, yet more stupid people trying to tell the rest of the world how to live. 

That's all I hear anymore when a right winger pipes up and wants to tell me I shouldn't drink, smoke weed or do anything else that doesn't harm others. They don't have that right, no matter what their excuse. 

Legislating morality and then criminally enforcing it IS IMMORAL.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Look, yet more stupid people trying to tell the rest of the world how to live.
> 
> That's all I hear anymore when a right winger pipes up and wants to tell me I shouldn't drink, smoke weed or do anything else that doesn't harm others. They don't have that right, no matter what their excuse.
> 
> Legislating morality and then criminally enforcing it IS IMMORAL.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 25, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Did you know there is actually 2 cases of marijuana " overdose " leading to the OD'd persons death on the books ?
> 
> I was amazed to see such stupidity where a coronor listed cause of death as Marijuana Overdose twice .


I believe it. While the actual overdose on it is not possible it is certainly possible for cannabis to be a cause of death. There has to be an underlying cause first though.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 25, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I believe it. While the actual overdose on it is not possible it is certainly possible for cannabis to be a cause of death. There has to be an underlying cause first though.


This isn't a politics thread & I don't want to hijack it & make it one so I'll leave the names out to protect the guilty ,if I mention a name the trolls will attack end mass .

A coroner had the Gaul to claim 2 men smoked MJ & went into a trance state & overdosed on weed,then while both were in a trance walked themselves to railroad tracks,then each mj trance guy laid themselves long ways on a railroad track,because the weed they smoked hypnotized them 

I want to know what strain they smoked so I can avoid that shit ,being in a weed induced trance sounds like its no fun .

After outraged family paid for independent autopsy's it was found that smoking pot never caused an overdose,they died from over 50 stab wounds each,that's the only 2 recorded marijuana induced deaths ever recorded ,that'll scare the shit outta a bunch of square parents


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 25, 2016)

lemmis said:


> Its amazing to me how so many still believe this reefer madness crap. My frustration is paramount, my disbelief immeasurable. Only thing to do is move to legal state which is so fuc!$n hard when wrapped up with family, job, etc


I doubt there's more than a handful of zombies left that still believe the reefer madness propaganda where you smoke weed & feverishly masterbate before going on a homicidal rampage ,its became an idiotic talking point for squares using the " pot leads to heroin " scare


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Oct 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I doubt there's more than a handful of zombies left that still believe the reefer madness propaganda where you smoke weed & feverishly masterbate before going on a homicidal rampage ,its became an idiotic talking point for squares using the " pot leads to heroin " scare


I don't know bro.

Did this douchebag ever smoke the evil weed?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 30, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> I don't know bro.
> 
> Did this douchebag ever smoke the evil weed?
> 
> View attachment 3818388


That little scroungy fuck prolly smoked a bunch of sausages while his hot wife dominated him ,using a riding crop & a feather duster hanging out his ass


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Oct 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> That little scroungy fuck prolly smoked a bunch of sausages while his hot wife dominated him ,using a riding crop & a feather duster hanging out his ass


Oh God. I need that BleachBit that Hillarity used on her server for my brain to get that image out of my mind.


----------



## TheCauf (Oct 30, 2016)

If a man shot up a planned parenthood the last thing I'd consider as a cause would be drugs of any kind. Religious prejudice most likely


----------



## Trippyness (Oct 30, 2016)

Blame the weed...not the guy with the gun.
Complete crap.


----------

